# Best attachment for skidsteer doing commercial lots?



## RLS

Hello!

What is the preferred choice for snow removal using a skidsteer? I will be removing snow from commercial parking lots. Right now I am leaning towards a 100" snow bucket. But I have also seen snow pushers and blades.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks :waving:


----------



## sven1277

I run a blizzard 810 on my skid. Last year when it went down, my dealer supplied me with a loaner with a 96" wide bucket. Not quite as versatile, but it did a great job and a lot less cost, plus no changing over to a bucket for moving/consolidating piles.


----------



## Advantage

We have used a 96" snow bucket for years on our S250. Works nicely on small-medium size lots. The operator better know where the hazards are though. Bigger lots we use a pushbox


----------



## bluerage94

Pusher Box.............


----------



## Fatality

i wouldnt run anything but a pusher box on a s/s


----------



## Longae29

Depending on the size of the machine, and lot size/setup a large blade on the front can be far more efficient than a containment plow, which also have their place on the right lot.


----------



## SNOWLORD

If the skid is your biggest piece on the lot then box plow, if the skid is working with something larger (wheel loader or large tractor) 12ft angle blade and chase the snow to him. Be careful with the snowbuckets as there is no trip, head meets windshield. Just my 2 cents


----------



## RLS

Thanks for the replies everybody!

Looks like a push box is the way to go. Is the main advantage of the pusher box over snowbucket the ability for the pusher box to trip? Can a guy back back blade with a pusher box?

I guess it all depends on the size of the lots as a few have mentioned.


----------



## JaimeG

Generally pushers don't have a trip edge unless they are blades with side plates attached. Pushers have a rubber edge which absorbs impact and/or moves to let the obstruction through. Protech makes a pusher that has a blade on top so you can tilt it forward and pull back.


----------



## wcb607a

have you checked out the Kage System. I bought one last season and love it.


----------



## ford6.9

I would love to see some pictures and if you could tell me what you spent price wise would be great.


----------



## merrimacmill

I think it all really depends on the parking lot your trying to plow. If I was doing condos with individual driveways, I would want a snow plow. If I was doing a large open lot, I would want a pusher. If I was doing a large lot with a lot of islands, poles, etc, I would be looking at a combo of the two or a Kage system. 

I think a bucket is a must to go along with a skid steer which ever one you go with. 

I have been looking at the Kage system for my Case 85xt, but I am not sold on its durability yet. I see how a standard snow pusher or snow plow will hold up, but I just don't see how all the weight of a full push box sliding around on that one bolt at the front of the A frame will hold up... I'm probably way off though, I'm sure they are fine as I have never heard anything bad about them and I have never used one.


----------



## FLC2004

RLS;1050929 said:


> Hello!
> 
> What is the preferred choice for snow removal using a skidsteer? I will be removing snow from commercial parking lots. Right now I am leaning towards a 100" snow bucket. But I have also seen snow pushers and blades.
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks :waving:


I have a Pro-tech 12' Pullback on my S-300 that was originally bought when i had my T-300. This is a awesome pusher depending on what size the skidsteer is, this model is for bigger and higher hp machines.


----------



## FLC2004

JaimeG;1051185 said:


> Generally pushers don't have a trip edge unless they are blades with side plates attached. Pushers have a rubber edge which absorbs impact and/or moves to let the obstruction through. Protech makes a pusher that has a blade on top so you can tilt it forward and pull back.


I saw this right after i just posted, but this is the pusher i have.


----------



## snocrete

FLC2004;1067532 said:


> I have a Pro-tech 12' Pullback on my S-300 that was originally bought when i had my T-300. This is a awesome pusher depending on what size the skidsteer is, this model is for bigger and higher hp machines.


You need to post some pics/vids of that:whistling:


----------



## 04chevy2500

id really like to see a vid of the 12' pusher on the s300 as well


----------



## FLC2004

This coming weekend we will be pulling out our plows, salters, blowers ect to start to go over everything and clean and service. I will be starting to post equipment pics as soon as we do that. Cant wait for the snow wesport


----------



## dirtnazi

I run 2 185 newhollands 1 with a 10ft danielsand 12ft daniels with a pusher kit the Brest plows out hands down


----------



## kcress31

I run a 10 ft Kage on my Bobcat A 300 with studded tires. So far so good. No problems.


----------



## DGODGR

kcress31;1067803 said:


> I run a 10 ft Kage on my Bobcat A 300 with studded tires. So far so good. No problems.


The last time you spoke of the Kage System you bought, you said that you hadn't used it very much (maybe 9-10 hrs). How many hours do you have on it now.


----------



## Brian Young

I'm torn as well. I love the Sectionals but I dont know how well they back drag. I also like the idea of the Kage system. As I said in another post, a friend of mine used a typical push box last year and talking with him, he said if there was a push box that could move like a plow that would be the set up. (Kage or Snow Wolf). If any one knows how well a Sectional back drags let me know. Hopefully we get one of our condo's back this year and would need to back drag quite a bit.


----------



## JD Dave

Brian Young;1068553 said:


> I'm torn as well. I love the Sectionals but I dont know how well they back drag. I also like the idea of the Kage system. As I said in another post, a friend of mine used a typical push box last year and talking with him, he said if there was a push box that could move like a plow that would be the set up. (Kage or Snow Wolf). If any one knows how well a Sectional back drags let me know. Hopefully we get one of our condo's back this year and would need to back drag quite a bit.


They back drag better then a normal pusher.


----------



## Brian Young

JD Dave;1068596 said:


> They back drag better then a normal pusher.


Yeah but is that saying much or not?


----------



## kcress31

DGODGR;1068507 said:


> The last time you spoke of the Kage System you bought, you said that you hadn't used it very much (maybe 9-10 hrs). How many hours do you have on it now.


I am guessing about 90hrs.


----------



## Kristin Stephan

merrimacmill- it is more than just a bolt. It’s a machined bar of 1045 steel, 1.25” diameter. It’s even greasable. You will not break the king pin.


----------



## DGODGR

kcress31;1068616 said:


> I am guessing about 90hrs.


Now that you have it in your posession, and have used it as well, what's your intial opinion on durability?


----------



## rob_cook2001

DGODGR;1068750 said:


> Now that you have it in your posession, and have used it as well, what's your intial opinion on durability?


X2

I will be investing in either a cage or snow wolf system for this season and am not sure which way to go.
Robert


----------



## kcress31

Initially I would have to say the build quality and durability is above average. I expect to put at least 200 - 300 hrs on it this winter. If I needed another plow for a second skid I would not hesitate to buy another kage.


----------

